# Video of my ebike ride in the Santa Rosa Firestorm



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

There was a huge firestorm in my city and I got the stupid idea to ride out to it, ride around in it and film it with my helmet cam: 




After I made this video, I went out a second time (at night), but the helmet cam was ruined by smoke on the second trip. The footage from the second trip would have been really good. I will never forget when I opened the folder and saw *no* video file. The second nighttime ride was very scary (stupid!).

Here is a video of the exact same area in the link above, filmed on an iPhone while riding my ebike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ9l1C-iYXQ&t=84s

Incredibly, the iPhone charging port no longer works after making the daytime videos, so I am having to replace both my helmet cam and iPhone.

There are 12 fatalities in my city (Santa Rosa, CA) and 500 missing people (at this point) with about 1000 homes and businesses destroyed.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Unbelievable video, and a little scary you were out filming on that first video. I can't imagine seeing that in person. Stay safe.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

My sister lives up in that area by the Healdsburg Home Depot. She said her neighborhood is ok but dang....I didn't know it was that bad.

Is Annadel totally on fire also?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Why would you put yourself in harms way?


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

Phantastic79 said:


> My sister lives up in that area by the Healdsburg Home Depot. She said her neighborhood is ok but dang....I didn't know it was that bad.
> 
> Is Annadel totally on fire also?


As of noon on Wed., 10/11/17, all of Oakmont is evacuated, including Juvenile Hall at Los Guillicos. Annadel is still burning as is Glen Ellen.

The devastation in Santa Rosa was particularly bad in the Larkfield, Fountaingrove, Mark West and Riebli area in addition to the Coffey Park area shown in the videos. The extremely high winds were a huge factor. This is a *huge* tragedy in this city where I have lived for 51 years.

You just wouldn't believe the large geographic area where one finds 90+% of the homes completely burned to the ground.


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

Honestly, it was reckless and stupid, but I do feel comfortable riding around these streets because I ride there every day. Boredom is also a factor. I would rather risk it all for some excitement as opposed to risking nothing and living a long, comfortable, more boring life. 

We are all going to die eventually. Why not have an exciting time while we are here? I might be moronic, but I would do it again.

I was particularly pleased that I did not get a flat tire in 25 miles of riding around in this with all the debris and embers. In the rear, I use Vee Snowshoe 2XL tires, the largest Bontrager tubes at 19psi, three Mr. Tuffy (teal) 4XL tire liners, four old tubes and 28 ounces of tire slime. In the front, I use the same tire and tube at 19psi, no tire liners and 18 ounces of tire slime. 

Use enough tire liners and slime at tire pressures very near the maximum and you can almost eliminate flat tires. I have been wearing out tires (1100 miles) before I get a flat, whereas I used to get a flat about every 165 miles.

I had a bad setup when I got the frequent flats: Surly Bud and Lou, one or two Mr. Tuffy liners, one or two old tubes, 16 ounces of slime and Surly Toob tubes. It seems that adding the extra number of tire liners and more slime did the trick.

With my 7 tire liners and 28 ounces of slime, I still get punctures, but the slime seals it. All I have to do is pull out the puncturing debris and reinflate.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Gee, I guess that what Syria look like....

Holy crap that looks dangerous!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

When we had a wildfire on the edge of town for a week and then firestorm roll through and take out 300+ houses in an hour, I had to quit riding to work, the smoke made me sick, I can't imagine that. Crazy.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Embedded for your convenience...


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Embedded for your convenience...


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

vadimhellbike said:


> As of noon on Wed., 10/11/17, all of Oakmont is evacuated, including Juvenile Hall at Los Guillicos. Annadel is still burning as is Glen Ellen.
> 
> The devastation in Santa Rosa was particularly bad in the Larkfield, Fountaingrove, Mark West and Riebli area in addition to the Coffey Park area shown in the videos. The extremely high winds were a huge factor. This is a *huge* tragedy in this city where I have lived for 51 years.
> 
> You just wouldn't believe the large geographic area where one finds 90+% of the homes completely burned to the ground.


That is such a tragedy. Sorry.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw the weather. No rain or even high humidity predicted in the next week. Unfortunately, appears this is not going to resolve quickly.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Back in October 2003 when I was still working for the San Diego Police Dept, we had the Cedar Fire start out in the unincorporated county area. We went out there as part of a mutual aid team at Midnight and were doing 80+ down a 2 lane road with both sides of the street on fire with 30-40 foot flames. It was so cool to experience, you didn't think about the danger. We then spent the next 26 hours bouncing all over the city doing evacuations. Our Scripps Ranch area (just to the Northeast of Miramar where Top Gun was filmed)was devastated like these neighborhoods in Santa Rosa. I saw plenty of crazy stuff that day.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Keski said:


> Embedded for your convenience...


Amazing video! How devastating to these communities...


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

k2rider1964 said:


> Back in October 2003 when I was still working for the San Diego Police Dept, we had the Cedar Fire start out in the unincorporated county area. We went out there as part of a mutual aid team at Midnight and were doing 80+ down a 2 lane road with both sides of the street on fire with 30-40 foot flames. It was so cool to experience, you didn't think about the danger. We then spent the next 26 hours bouncing all over the city doing evacuations. Our Scripps Ranch area (just to the Northeast of Miramar where Top Gun was filmed)was devastated like these neighborhoods in Santa Rosa. I saw plenty of crazy stuff that day.


I remember that, I had only lived in San Diego for a few months... was so scary.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow. 
Sorry to all you guys going through that. 

(FWIW, that first night video was incredible. I'd probably have gone on that ride too.)


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Amazing, worse than a war zone; can't fathom that the fire chief said the worst may be yet to come.


----------

